# Someone is going to have fun!



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6049477527&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT 

And is wasn't me....  

Scott


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like a lot of cleaning or replacement of the track. It would be neat to have, but that's what I said about all of the other stuff I collected and stored!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow- most of the track would have to be replaced? $1500 for a fiberglass shell?
Lots of work.
Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Funny, Even the Ebayer "tubtrack" only offered 400.00 for it. heh!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Looks like it was stored in the Mojave desert for the past 30 years alongside other relics from the past.


No humidity in the desert, right? Probably in someones musty basement.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

1500 bucks is that a good deal?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

okracer said:


> 1500 bucks is that a good deal?


Average price


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i wouldnt think it was that good with the track so bad


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Boy that brings back memories,had one of them in our junior high school back in the 70's


----------

